# Knitted Hood - I Love Snow!



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

I called this hood scarf - I love snow - great for waiting for this cold weather, get ready! start knitting now!

http://www.etsy.com/listing/200819922/knitting-pattern-hood-scarf-i-love-snow?ref=shop_home_active_17

Pattern is $5.50

Buy Two or more pattern and get one FREE, no coupon code needed, after your purchase just contact me with your favorite pattern and I will be happy to send it to you email.

If you want to save money buying patterns packages discount, please check here:
http://www.etsy.com/shop/LiliaCraftParty?section_id=15914980&ref=shopsection_leftnav_7


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Very nice. Cozy and warm!!!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautiful and snuggly all in one!


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

A really wonderful scarf/hood. I hope to purchase the pattern soon. Will bookmark. MN


----------



## quiltmom (Jul 8, 2012)

liliacraftparty said:


> I called this hood scarf - I love snow - great for waiting for this cold weather, get ready! start knitting now!
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/200819922/knitting-pattern-hood-scarf-i-love-snow?ref=shop_home_active_17
> 
> ...


What is the skill level for this pattern? I love the pattern!


----------



## Idan (Jul 10, 2015)

quiltmom said:


> What is the skill level for this pattern? I love the pattern!


Ditto. What is the skill level? Can a relative beginner knit this?


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

44gram said:


> Very nice. Cozy and warm!!!


Totally agree! :thumbup:


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

Idan said:


> Ditto. What is the skill level? Can a relative beginner knit this?


Hello, this pattern is just perfect for all beginners, pattern also is short and explain step by step the stitch with pictures that will help you to understand better, so do not be affraid, you will do it without any problem, also I offer assistant in case you need additional help you can contact me anytime and I will be happy to help you
Thank you!


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

quiltmom said:


> What is the skill level for this pattern? I love the pattern!


Hello, skill level for this pattern can be beginner, do not worry, also the pattern comes with pictures that help to understand better the process and stitch used on this model.
And in case you need extra help or have an additional questions you can contact me anytime, I always happy to help all my customers
Happy Knitting!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Lovely and soft looking.


----------

